# Valery Kaufman - walking the runway for Etam SS 2017 Paris Fashion Week x9



## brian69 (29 Sep. 2016)

​


----------



## koftus89 (1 Okt. 2016)

wooow, traumhaft.


----------



## stuftuf (3 Okt. 2016)

lauter süße Engel!


----------

